# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Micro ITR

## Boñi_4ever

Muy buenas: 

Acabo de adquirir un Micro ITR. Nunca he hecho nada de levitacion y queria empezar ahota cn este gimick. Mi problema es q la cera q venia en el estaba sucia y no aderia y tampoco entiendo muy bien el funcionamiento de este para crear la ilusion y menos evitar que se vea el truco por eso pido que me expliqueis como se "usa" Gracias

----------


## Pulgas

Lo siento, pero una de las normas del foro, que encabeza todas las páginas, es:
*No desveles técnicas ni efectos y no pidas que te lo desvelen.*
Nos estás pidiendo que revelemos una técnica.
Cierro el hilo. Si consideras que no debería hacerlo, por avor, escríbeme un mensaje privado (a mí o a cualquier moderador) para que podamos replantear la postura.
Muchas gracias.

----------

